# Da DVD9 a DVD5

## paraw

Volevo porre un quesito... come posso fare con Gentoo l'equivalente di quello che fa DVDShrink con Windows? Esiste un programma che mi può shrinkare un DVD? Ho provato DVDrip, ma questo codifica "solo" in tanti formati, ma non permette di ottenere un output VOB.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo di non rispondere completamente alla tua domanda, comunque questa è un'alternativa, spero tu l'abbia letta  :Wink:  :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243878

----------

## X-Drum

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Credo di non rispondere completamente alla tua domanda, comunque questa è un'alternativa, spero tu l'abbia letta  :
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243878

 

a quanto pare no -_-"

----------

## xoen

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Credo di non rispondere completamente alla tua domanda, comunque questa è un'alternativa, spero tu l'abbia letta  :
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243878

 

Scusate se mi intrometto...ma quel post parla (almeno sembrerebbe!) di usare DVDShrink con Wine, quindi perchè pensate non l'abbia letto? mica ha chiesto "sapete come posso usare DVDShrink sotto GNU/Linux" ????

Infatti...

 *paraw wrote:*   

> Volevo porre un quesito... come posso fare CON GENTOO l'EQUIVALENTE di quello che fa DVDShrink con Windows? ESISTE UN PROGRAMMA che mi può shrinkare un DVD? Ho provato DVDrip, ma questo codifica "solo" in tanti formati, ma non permette di ottenere un output VOB.

 

Non saprei...ma potrebbe interessare anche a me volendo, c'è sempre da imparare, comunque non mi pare d'aver sentito di qualcosa di ecquivalente su GNU/Linux, però sai com'è magari c'è ma non si conosce tanto.

PS: Mi spiace se ho *difeso* paraw, però cavolo...cioè boh...non lo so...scusate è che l'idea di usare wine così mi innervosisce  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

@xeon

nell'altro 3d... 

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lxdvdrip che fa tutto il processo di shrink da dvd9 a dvd5 interamente sotto linux e senza bisogno di copiare a mano prima tutto il dvd sul disco per poi ridimensionarlo.
> 
> lxdvdrip : http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip/
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xoen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @xeon
> 
> nell'altro 3d... 
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   
> ...

 

Si si...avevo letto comunque, resta comunque un OT all'interno del thread  :Wink:  Non m'intromettevo se il thread era proprio quello che chiedeva  :Wink:  E lo sapevo che avreste *obbiettato* così  :Smile:  Ma non prendetemi per ston*o  :Wink: 

PS: Così comunque andiamo OT  :Rolling Eyes: 

PPS: Forza federico  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Blocco questo thread anche se avanzato.

Continuate qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243878

Se qualcuno ha qualche obiezione mi mandi un PM.

----------

